# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  مساعده عاجله...

## نوووونه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
*في البدايه مأجورين جميعا بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين...*
*ثانيا...*
*حاليا اعمل كمتطوعه في مركز لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصه...*
*وطلب مني ان احضر درس او محاضره لتعريف الأطفال بالأئمه الأطهار... سلام الله عليهم اجمعين...*
*خاصه ما يتعلق بالمصاب في هذة الفتره...*
*فأحببت ان اتكلم عن الإمام الحسين - السيده فاطمه الزهراء - السيده زينب - العباس - السجاد*
*بإختصار اود إرشادي لكيفيه تعريف أطفال ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصه بهم بإسلوب سهل ومبسط حتى يكونوا قدوه لهم ...*
*اخيرا اود ان اذكر بأن الأطفال مصابون بـ التوحد - متلازمه داون - صعوبات تعلم...*
*كل التوفيق لكم احبتي...*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ان شاء الله راح اطرح موضوع سؤال وجواب 
عن كيفية التعامل مع مرضى التوحد وان شاء الله
 يفيدكم  ونتمنى تدعون لنا في اوقات خدمتكم
 عند ابي  عبد الله  الحسين سلام الله عليه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------

